# Track Day Suspension for Golf Mk2



## ecardona5 (May 10, 2021)

Hello Guys, I started my planning for getting into track racing. I chose the 1.8 8v category since I have a Golf GL Mk2 sitting there. One of my major concerns is the suspension. I saw the track and is not in the best conditions since there is not enough budget to keep it in good shape but it is the only option I have for racing in my area. Is there an specific setting when looking at suspension settings for bumpy tracks in order to maximize traction? What settings should I aim for as a baseline?

I hope you all are doing great, any help is appretiated!


----------

